
“University presidents: We’ve been blindsided.” Er, no - jseliger
https://jakeseliger.com/2017/12/24/university-presidents-weve-been-blindsided-er-no/
======
CM30
I think the simplest 'solution' would be for universities to stand for freedom
of speech, refuse to back down to any extremist students or professors and
tell them that if they don't like it, go elsewhere Time to stop treating
students like customers who are 'always right'.

And I think the same could fix 'outrage' culture in general. Refuse to back
down, ignore the complainers. Every time someone tries to get someone else
fired for some 'mistake' they made in Twitter or whatever, tell them to sod
off and say you don't care what a small minority of complainers say on those
sites. They don't matter, their numbers are so small tha you can safely ignore
them and life would continue as normal.

Remove the tribunals, remove the free speech restrictions, ignore the
complaints about statues and offensiveness and just run the university as it
always has been run. Things will improve pretty quickly.

------
mathattack
Original article: [https://www.politico.com/story/2017/12/19/college-
university...](https://www.politico.com/story/2017/12/19/college-university-
backlash-elitism-296898)

